# Lion Brand leads the way!



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Although I won't personally benefit from these, I think Lion Brand was really creative in the name--Curvy Girl. It is so respectful.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Great Patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw there add for Curvy girls patterns. ind of boring. Hope in time the patterns jazz up a bit.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

LindaDH said:


> Although I won't personally benefit from these, I think Lion Brand was really creative in the name--Curvy Girl. It is so respectful.


I thought the same thing. Curvy Girl is perfect!


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so pleased to see these patterns. We come from a family of curvy girls, and it can be very difficult at times to adapt patterns to fit. I commend Lion for recognizing the need and addressing it. I hope they expand the collection and it proves successful for them.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

macde said:


> I saw there add for Curvy girls patterns. ind of boring. Hope in time the patterns jazz up a bit.


I agree. I'm a fatty and the patterns didn't really inspire me all that much. Hope they add more in time.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I agree. I'm a fatty and the patterns didn't really inspire me all that much. Hope they add more in time.


What would you both like to see? Maybe if you contact Lion Brand and tell them, they will make more inspiring patterns.
JAT


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the way they emphasize "curvy girl"


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

When I saw their weekly newsletter this morning, with their 'curvy girl' emphasis, my first thought was, "But the models are no more than a size 14." While that is certainly an improvement over the usual size 2's, it still looks small for many of us, who are 18+.


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

I was astounded to see crossways stripes in the first garment shown! I'm a curvy "girl" and would NEVER wear stripes going across my body as they make it look twice the size!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm grateful to Lion Brand for starting their Curvy Girl line of patterns. This is just the beginning! I'm sure there will be more exciting patterns in the future. The thoughtfulness and respect shown to us curvy girls by Lion Brand will certainly influence my purchasing decisions in the future.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

AdeleRM said:


> When I saw their weekly newsletter this morning, with their 'curvy girl' emphasis, my first thought was, "But the models are no more than a size 14." While that is certainly an improvement over the usual size 2's, it still looks small for many of us, who are 18+.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Did it say 14? I must have missed that.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ANENOME said:


> I was astounded to see crossways stripes in the first garment shown! I'm a curvy "girl" and would NEVER wear stripes going across my body as they make it look twice the size!


Absolutely agree! I won't wear any stripes.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SwampCatNana said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Did it say 14? I must have missed that.


I got the newsletter this morning also. All the styles, in the newsletter are being modeled by the same girl. I thought it would have been nice to see other sizes there. Some pretty colors would have been a good addition not just the blues and purple. 
But it's a start.  :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I agree. I'm a fatty and the patterns didn't really inspire me all that much. Hope they add more in time.


Please put that word back in the caves. I am fluffy, not fat. Fatty is so belittling. We have more curves than most. Not trying to insult you but my father use to use that term to insult me and my mom. So you is fluffy. okay?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

LizR said:


> I got the newsletter this morning also. All the styles, in the newsletter are being modeled by the same girl. I thought it would have been nice to see other sizes there. Some pretty colors would have been a good addition not just the blues and purple.
> But it's a start.  :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I personally prefer Big Girl Knits. Much more flattering than these boxy patterns. 
Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Lion Brand.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Did it say 14? I must have missed that.


No, it didn't say a size; that's just what it looked like to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I received this one also. Tasteful designs.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I agree. I'm a fatty and the patterns didn't really inspire me all that much. Hope they add more in time.


You are curvy, Aunty Sheryl. Just like my granddtr is thin/suelt and not "skinnybones."


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think they are a great start. I watched the video and saw several fit issues addressed. In the past a new knitter would probably give up trying to do all the math required to take a pattern from small to even large. Didn't actually read a pattern yet but listened to detail discussions. Seems like the newby might have a more positive outcome with less frustration. 

My first sweater was knit on size 2 needles. A great project for a beginner. . I wasn't able to get all the math correct to make the changes to fit this full size person even though my swatch/ gauge was correct. I now knit for my neighbor who is about a 2x. These look like something she would like and I can make without hours of math and frogging. They don't look boring to me either. They look like nice basics with a lot of the fit issues already addressed. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Agreed and very stylish.


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

Hardly leading the way.

Bernat and Patons have had large sizes - up to 6x for most - for quite a while.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> I personally prefer Big Girl Knits. Much more flattering than these boxy patterns.
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Lion Brand.


going to see about getting that delivered. I looked at some of the Big Girl Knits and wow those are great. Still don't care for pull overs but the cardi's are wonderful. Lion Brand has a ways to go.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Good idea JAT. More action, less chatter.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ANENOME said:


> I was astounded to see crossways stripes in the first garment shown! I'm a curvy "girl" and would NEVER wear stripes going across my body as they make it look twice the size!


I was thinking the same thing :thumbdown:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the video link. I'd come across the Curvy Girl patterns and I really think they're nice, basic pieces. I like that because it gives opportunity to play around and do my own thing with them. As for horizontal stripes, if you like the shape of the top then work it in a solid, it's the pattern that made it that matters. I wonder if they tell how to do short rows to accommodate front curves too. I've been otherwise occupied and haven't actually looked at the patterns themselves. For myself I've only done top down because I have to put the piece on to know when to do short rows on the upper bust and again on the lower bust. If they take that into consideration (I've not seen that in other brands of patterns I've looked at) I might be able to work bottom up on some things. I guess I'm a Fluffy Curvy Girl and that's OK with me. Having to adapt patterns and learn my own way of front shaping has taught me a lot.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> When I saw their weekly newsletter this morning, with their 'curvy girl' emphasis, my first thought was, "But the models are no more than a size 14." While that is certainly an improvement over the usual size 2's, it still looks small for many of us, who are 18+.


In US sizes, the models in the video are way greater than a size 14. I would guess they are at least a size 18, if not greater.

I too like the "Curvy Girl" title.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Great patterns. I loved the purple jacket with the cabled edge.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Great patterns.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think I'd say LB is 'leading the way.' I do like they are showcasing the size. 

Don't know why everyone wants to put curvy girls in longer styles all the time. Waist length and cropped can work, too. Hope they add some more stylish designs.

Knitty patterns have always included plus sizes.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Same here. I cringe when I see all these tight polo shirts in horizontal stripes for large men with large beer guts. I love stripes, but only knit patterns in vertical stripes or vee shapes. It is my cardinal rule.


ANENOME said:


> I was astounded to see crossways stripes in the first garment shown! I'm a curvy "girl" and would NEVER wear stripes going across my body as they make it look twice the size!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cathy47 said:


> Please put that word back in the caves. I am fluffy, not fat. Fatty is so belittling. We have more curves than most. Not trying to insult you but my father use to use that term to insult me and my mom. So you is fluffy. okay?


Sorry, cathy47. I didn't mean to offend you, or anyone else. I have always been called that and did not think about it before posting. But I'm happy to be fluffy from now on.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting video and thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

rujam said:


> Great patterns. I loved the purple jacket with the cabled edge.


I thought it was beautiful, as well! And I'm not sure why some said that the sizes looked small. The bust measurement for that one goes all the way up to 60 inches and the hips to 64 inches.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50109.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Knit+Curvy+Girl+Cabled+Cardigan&utm_content=Introducing+Curvy+Girl+Patterns%21&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+05292015


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

It's about time! Love that Lion Brand has included patterns for 14+ women in a fashionable way. What fun!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

A nice beginning. Great to see this trend. 

I didn't care for the horizontal lines on the sweaters, the ruffle on the cardigan or the big sloppy looking cowl sweater. 

I guess what I am saying is some of the designs make this woman look even heavier. 

SEA


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

SEA said:


> A nice beginning. Great to see this trend.
> 
> I didn't care for the horizontal lines on the sweaters, the ruffle on the cardigan or the big sloppy looking cowl sweater.
> 
> ...


I see that as a trend in store-bought clothing right now, as well. What's more, I see MANY women embracing it, particularly of the younger crowd. Some want to conceal their "assets," and some want to be proud of "who they are." To each his own, I guess.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> I thought it was beautiful, as well! And I'm not sure why some said that the sizes looked small. The bust measurement for that one goes all the way up to 60 inches and the hips to 64 inches.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50109.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Knit+Curvy+Girl+Cabled+Cardigan&utm_content=Introducing+Curvy+Girl+Patterns%21&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+05292015


Thanks for the link, knitgogi, I will have to sweet talk my son in Beloit to bring me the yarn at Christmas as it is too expensive to mail from the USA to Oz.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

rujam said:


> Thanks for the link, knitgogi, I will have to sweet talk my son in Beloit to bring me the yarn at Christmas as it is too expensive to mail from the USA to Oz.


You're welcome. If you don't want to wait, though (hehe  ), I bet you could find a comparable yarn in Oz--a yarn that uses the same size needles and perhaps has basically the same fiber content. Calculate the total yardage required and off you go!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> You're welcome. If you don't want to wait, though (hehe  ), I bet you could find a comparable yarn in Oz--a yarn that uses the same size needles and perhaps has basically the same fiber content. Calculate the total yardage required and off you go!


Thanks I'll try that. It's the first day of winter up here, everyone I have seen has jackets or woollies on. I haven't acclimatised yet so I'm still in a short sleeved top and slacks.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Curvy Girl is a great concept, but those sweaters would make my size 16 body look even larger!!!

I love warm knit sweaters in the winter time but hate the way they make me look!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Curvy Girl is a great concept, but those sweaters would make my size 16 body look huge!!!

I love warm knit sweaters in the winter time but hate the way they make me look!


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

I liked the Teal colored crocheted tunic and the purple knitted sweater, but the other patterns didn't grab me at all. I hope they add better patterns soon. As a "curvy girl" myself, I would really like to make more of my own clothes.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the name, but not the patterns. Joan McGowan Michael is much better: stylish, glamorous, and sometimes a bit naughty:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/joan-mcgowan-michael
She has bigger sizes. This one goes up to 46":



macde said:


> I saw there add for Curvy girls patterns. ind of boring. Hope in time the patterns jazz up a bit.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Love the name, but not the patterns. Joan McGowan Michael is much better: stylish, glamorous, and sometimes a bit naughty:
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/joan-mcgowan-michael
> She has bigger sizes. This one goes up to 46":


Are all her patterns fitted like this? I prefer the looser styles.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Click on the link to Ravelry I gave in the original post. Her's are more fitted, but there's also a couple of Big Girl Knits books:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/big-girl-knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/more-big-girl-knits/patterns
Martin Storey and Sharon Brant's patterns are nice too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/classic-knits-for-real-women/patterns



SwampCatNana said:


> Are all her patterns fitted like this? I prefer the looser styles.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Are all her patterns fitted like this? I prefer the looser styles.


It looks to me like the openings between buttons would gape open pretty wide on a true curvy girl.

I looked at the original link, and all the forms that the tops are modeled on are not curvy at all, so it's hard for me to imagine, I guess, how it would really look.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I love her patterns. Planning to knit http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-jacket over the summer.



SwampCatNana said:


> Are all her patterns fitted like this? I prefer the looser styles.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Azzara said:


> I love her patterns. Planning to knit http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-lace-jacket over the summer.


The picture on this pattern page shows a flat chested model.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's just a dress form. If you look at the rest of her designs and the description and at her own picture you will see that she is very conscious of figure. She is/was a curvy girl herself


SwampCatNana said:


> The picture on this pattern page shows a flat chested model.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you Lion Brand from a "CURVY-EXTRA" lady


----------

